# Question regarding Arcadia Jungle Dawn LED



## DutchReptiles (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi,

I am wondering if i should purchase the arcadia Jungle Dawn LED

I get these are for plant growth. But are they beneficial to gecko's wellbeing to? Naturally i already have correct temps and UVB in place. They are to be placed on top on Exo terra. Some have plants but some have not. I have the following setups:

1: I have a lot of Micro Gekko's, like Great Cave gekko's, Lygodactylus Conraui etc. There viv's are 45 cm high.

2: Also Great helmeted gekko (exo terra 30 cm high)

3: Also i have Madagascar Giant Gekko (Viv 60 cm high. Will be 90 cm once they reach maturity)

Mostly i worry about:

There eyes. Yes the lights are on top but a lot of time they sit of the glass. So 1 is IS looking directly to the top of the viv. This is also true of UVB and heat lamps. But Jungle dawn is a lot brighter then all together...

Second worry is for to much exosure to rays... I mean in the wild how many hours to they spent in direct sunight? I mean they would seek some light to warm up but most of a wild gekko's life is spent hidden away or chasing insects under the leaves.

They are gekko's who spent most of there time hidden. Unike for instance bearded dragons who do benefit from tons sun exposure. But i would spent my life like a bearded dragon i have skin cancer in no time...

I don't really trust the labels the producer puts on the product. They are here to sell, sell, sell and sell some more. So i am looking for some reall insight here. Not a repeat of what i can find on the packaging.


----------



## kfamtvw7 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi, I also keep micro geckos and I have been using jungle dawn LEDS for a few years. I recently switched over the new jungle dawn LED bars. 

They are great for plants and my Lygodactylus conraui seem to enjoy the bright light although I also provide a UVB basking spot for them.
I don't think you need to be concerned about these lights damaging their eyes as they are bright, but nowhere near as bright as the sun and do not give off ultra violet radiation. I've recently had an issue with some jungle dawns failing after only a few months of use though which hasn't impressed me but they do come with a 2 year guarantee so these should be replaced for free eventually.
How many L. conraui do you have? are you breeding them? I don't often encounter anyone else who keeps micro geckos.


----------



## DutchReptiles (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey a reply!

True it is not as bright as the sun but it still hurts MY eyes. A lot of time gecko's are on the glass or the background wich leaves 1 eye starting directly into some pretty bright light.

Yeah i keep lot's of micro gekko's. Sadly because of Cornona i did not expand my collection this year. Plus it seems i either got all male or all female's per species....

I have:

Tons of mourning gekko's
2 Lygodactylus williamsi (Father and daughter. Natually both in their seperate viv.
4 Lygodactylus capensis (Dad and sons. In 2 vivs) Underestimated species. They are fun to look at as they are a lot less shy then other gekko's
1 Lygodactylus Conraui
I had 2 Sphaerodactylus elegans but no matter what i did they managed to get out of their exo terra cages  
1 Pachydactylus tigrinus
Some Tjik Tjaks running lose in the house. They spend a lot of time spooking me by popping out of nowhere or, what i can only percieve as, insulting me from there little hidey-holes around the house.

And a few males of a species i can't quite remember the name right now...

I wish i knew of a breeder of micro gekko's in the Netherlands.... I would usually get them at fairs but due to Corona there hasn't been one since march... I wanted to go to Hamm, Germany in march last year.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

We also use these lights on our dart frog vivs, which have williamsi and mournings also. They’re brilliant, we actually have both the vivs side by side, and have 2 of the 22w Arcadia led lights that go across both on the front and both on the back. All geckos are perfect! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 07lemonj (Nov 29, 2015)

Is anyone selling any of their conraui? Thanks!


----------

